# Still looking for square baler - preferably Dearborn!



## luckycharms (Dec 4, 2003)

Does anyone have any insight as to a good condition square hay baler? I would prefer a Dearborn to go with my N or Powermaster tractor but I would consider others. Also, looking for a good antique hay wagon. Just something to restore, collect and possibly parade one day.

Thanks, LC


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Folks around my area seem to go with the John Deere square balers. One neighbor has a 328 baler he bought at auction for $8,000 and another has a 338 baler. Bare in mind that buying a used baler is likely to be a frustrating undertaking as most get sold due to having problems. Some problems are real easy to solve like the cutter knives being replaced on my neighbor's 328 baler. Other problems are not so easy to solve. We were very fortunate that the neighbor with the 338 baler came over and pointed out the problems on the 328 baler. Both make real nice bales. 

328 twine baler 

338 twine/wire baler 

In your case, I would keep an eye out for a old or retired model of the above balers. They have been around for a long time and parts are still available for them. Not sure if one of these models would be old enough to consider for what you are doing. I was thinking that you might want to bale hay with it too on occasion.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You can try this one!!! MIGHT BE A LITTLE LARGE! BUT IT IS GREEN!!!!!! SQUARE MONSTER!!! Looks like it could fit a monster truck in there!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7574597455

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/i100baler.jpg>


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Neighbor has a NH 273 Hayliner that he has used with his 8N. Try to find one of the ones with the Wisconsin Motor on the baler. This will make it MUCH more usable/easier on the N. They made these balers well into the 80's and they are not realy that hard to find. A NH 66 is also a good choice (with pony motor). What ever you chose, GO SMALL! The Dearborn or Ford would be excellent, but are getting really hard to find. IMHO, stay away from the wire-tie balers, they tend to leave small "knots" in the field that will be picked up and baled. The wire is also getting expensive. If you are in the midwest, go to farm sales - there are usually good choices for less than $500. Stay away from IH 45 & 46 balers - NIGHTMERE IN RED! If you want to be different, go with an older Alice-Chalmers Roto-baler! You can usually find them for $200 or less. Parts are still available and even a Kioti CK30 will run one, so it should be no problem for an 8N! :furious:


----------



## Alicialuo (Apr 20, 2017)

*Advantages of retangular bales*

Rectangular bales are easier to transport than round bales, since there is little risk of the bale rolling off the back of a flatbed trailer. The rectangular shape also saves space and allows a complete solid slab of hay to be stacked for transport and storage. Most balers allow adjustment of length and it is common to produce bales of twice the width, allowing stacks with brick-like alternating groups overlapping the row below at right angles, creating a strong structure.


----------

